# E-mailing a Video -- Memory



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm a real computer notice, so I apologize for such a basic question.

This evening, I made a 20-second video with my camera. (First time--yay!) I transferred it to my computer and then tried to send it as an attachment to an e-mail. I got a message that said I didn't have enough memory.

What does this mean? Do I need additional memory on my hard drive? What would be the simplest way of getting the kind of memory I need?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It means there is a limit to your file size within your email service. For example, in my yahoo account the limit is 25MB (I have a paid account). So your computer is not the factor. What you can do is publish your video to youtube and then have your friend view it there. Or make the video shorter. Or save the video on to a CD and let your friend view it from the CD. Or get another email service with a larger file capacity. Another option is to get a Google account and save to what is called "Google Drive", an online place where you can store files up to 10MB in size. Video files get big really fast!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I would restart the computer and try again. You might have used a lot of resident memory looking at the clip.

How big is this 20-second clip? What operating system do you use? How much memory do you have? What software do you use to manage your email?


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

My operating system is XP. The file is 247 MB.

Wow, I never would have guessed that a 20-second video would be too much for my e-mail program. It's okay, though, I can transfer to a CD and hand-deliver it.

Thanks very much for your answers!


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just for giggles, how do you publish a video to YouTube? I have watched them before, but have no idea how they get onto the internet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

maddy said:


> Just for giggles, how do you publish a video to YouTube? I have watched them before, but have no idea how they get onto the internet.


Just create a free account and upload it. Youtube will convert it to a flv clip, which is much more efficient.

It's just as well that you deliver it on CD. Your ISP probably won't allow 247 mb file attachments, and your friend probably can't receive file attachments that large anyway.


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Convert the file to a useful size and format. Cell phone and camera videos are crazy large. MP4 or WMV are good files to share


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

maddy said:


> The file is 247 MB.


That's way too big for any mail service I am aware of.
Perhaps a file sharing site (like Dropbox) would be a better solution.


----------

